# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Robot man", Courtney Compagnino, 1988

## Airicist

facebook.com/courtneycompagnino

----------


## Airicist

Young Talent Time - YTT - Robot Man

Uploaded on May 24, 2009




> Courtney Compagnino Performing "Robot Man" On Young Talent Time In 1987!

----------

